# Sticky  Contacting COA (Citizen Watch Company of America)



## citizenwatchco

Thank you for allowing us to participate in your forum. We appreciate the opportunity.

We are however receiving an increasing number of "PM's" with product or other questions. While certainly this is a viable method of contact, it may take us some time to respond as our participation varies from consistent to very sporadic at best. For that reason, we recommend you direct your questions to us through our email address at:

*customerservice_usATcitizenwatch.com *
_(please replace the "*AT*" with "*@*". We posted the address in this fashion to minimize search engines picking our email address up for spammers)_

We realize that many of you purchase product for distribution outside the United States. While we do our best to answer your questions regarding this product, we simply do not have much of the requested information available for this type of product. For that reason, you may be better served to contact a service center in the market for which the product was intended. For a complete listing of worldwide Authorized Service Centers, please visit:

http://www.citizenwatch.jp/network/index.html

For a listing of worldwide websites, please visit:

http://www.citizenwatch.jp/

For setting instructions in a variety of languages, please visit:
http://www.citizenwatch.jp/support/default.htm

Again, thank you for allowing us to participate in your forum.

Best regards,

Customer Service
Citizen Watch Company of America


----------



## OldHippie1968

:thanks for your participation.

Cheers!
Mike


----------



## Docrwm

As always, top flight CS and I appreciate your participation here. :thanks


----------



## galland1

Your participation here is what raises your company a bit above the rest. IMHO.:-! It also helps me make watch purchase decisions when ther are similar models from different manufacturers to choose from.


----------



## MINIDriver

The high level of customer care and the overall quality of the products, is why I will continue to purchase Citizen watches for years to come.

Thanks COA for the time and dedication you put into this forum and your customers.


----------



## nhoJ

Thanks for your contributions to the forum.

I have emailed many questions directly to COA and have always received a response within 24 hours and many times within a few hours.


----------



## Caraptor

You guys rock. Very thankful for your helpful participation here.


----------



## filmjuicer

Thanks.


----------



## shandy

Thanks so much for the info COA. As I have said before I hope Larry (gruenstein) passes on the the higher up's in Japan that COA is not only helping increase US sales but also international sales through it's invaluable contribution to this forum..Keep up the good work:-!


----------



## pablo7

Exellent information Thanks.


----------



## Minuteman1

Bravo Zulu COA...Bravo Zulu


----------



## Guest

Hi... i bought a Grand Complication from Watch World, 14150 mid Dec 2009. After one week, the watch actually stopped for 20 minutes or lost 20 minutes, not sure... I took the watch back, and they (i assumed) gave me a different one with the croc band instead of the titan band... after one more week, this watch lost 40 minutes... i took it back as soon as i could, only to find that they wanted to send the watch to Citizen for diagnoses, claiming that they could not refund without authorization that there was something wrong.. OK... fine but now it's January 6th and I've dropped 1K on a watch that i don't have... 

I have plenty of watches and have never experienced this before.

Could someone either expedite my problem, or let me know what to do?

I usually buy a nice watch every 10 years... the last was a Tag Heuer.

My name is Howard Feller and the AD i purchased it through is Watch World, N.Falls blvd, tonawanda, NY 14150... 716835-2241 bob or mike.
o|


----------



## citizenwatchco

Hello Howie
We have checked recent repairs for watch world, and do not see any repairs for a Signature Grand Complication series. Do keep in mind that with the holidays, transit time could be extended. We would recommend contacting your jeweler for more information.

AS we do not regularly monitor this forum, it is best to contact us at:
[email protected]
or call us at 800 321 1023 x4234 Monday - Friday 7:00am - 3:45pm Pacific Time


----------



## Guest

Thanks... they said something about it going to their citizen rep... if it was sent in for diagnosis, could it have gone somewhere else? I don't want to think there pulling my leg on this... still out an expensive watch that i could be enjoying.


----------



## MINIDriver

[email protected] said:


> Thanks... they said something about it going to their citizen rep... if it was sent in for diagnosis, could it have gone somewhere else? I don't want to think there pulling my leg on this... still out an expensive watch that i could be enjoying.


Sounds like these people are pulling the leg on you.<|

Either give them a call or pay them a visit.


----------



## dominicr

Are they an AD for Signature?


----------



## citizenwatchco

I doubt they are pulling Howie's leg. They are an Authorized Signature Dealer. In some instances an account will get their account representative involved for resolution.

This is indeed a very unusual situation. With this happing right at the holidays, things do take a bit longer than anyone would like.

Sincerely
Customer Service
Citizen Watch Company of America


----------



## Guest

dominicr said:


> Are they an AD for Signature?


Yes, as far as I know... they have a store and nice showroom with lots of citizen watches. problem is, if the just mailed it to the local rep, what can they do? there truly is a problem with the watch as i've never had a watch that dropped time like this. and 2 of them to boot.o|


----------



## Guest

Grand Complication sent into Citizen and received 6th Jan. From Watch World.

Dear Citizen Management.!!!

I wish you would please look into this... this watch lost time on me and the AD, Watch World, Tonawanda, NY 14150 sent it in for diagnostic of which it did not show any problems... But this watch DID lose 40 minutes on me... I have plenty of watches, low end and high end that have never done this.. How am I supposed to rely on this watch... don't get me wrong I absolutely love the watch, but am I really going to have to check the watch every 15 minutes. What if i get the watch back, and it does this again.? Could it be my body mechanics,,, my environment? I don't know. But other watches that I own have never failed.

In my email correspondence with Citizen they are saying take this up with the AD... The AD is saying no refund or different watch, you'll have to talk to Citizen about it.

I'm one frustrated customer. Howard
----------------------------------------------------------------



citizenwatchco said:


> I doubt they are pulling Howie's leg. They are an Authorized Signature Dealer. In some instances an account will get their account representative involved for resolution.
> 
> This is indeed a very unusual situation. With this happing right at the holidays, things do take a bit longer than anyone would like.
> 
> Sincerely
> Customer Service
> Citizen Watch Company of America


----------



## hansomegq67

I just picked up the s/s version Eco-zilla. I sized it to fit snug on my wrist. Not on tight, feels good and secure. I noticed that the clasp hinge digs in under my wrist, making it a little uncomfortable and they leave marks. The edges feel sharp like a dull knife edge. Has anyone had this same problem? Solutions to how I can make the hinges not dig in my wrist? I'd like to not wear the watch loose if possible.Here are some macro pics for you to see the hinges sticking up. BTW I love this watch. If you don't have one. Get one.



















Later post:

I actually like the bracelet on my s/s "Zilla". I like the looks of it very much. My only issue with it, as I stated in an earlier thread is that the clasp hinges stick up and digs into my wrist. It makes me constantly move the watch around while I'm wearing it. It's uncomfortable because of only that. The hinges leave deep indentation impressions on my wrist if I don't adjust the position all the time. Must look a little strange when I out in public wearing it and seeing me fidgeting with it while I walk. I tolerate it because I love the watch itself. I have no regrets with my purchase. I bought it to wear it. And I will.
__________________

Quote:
Originally Posted by eskerbillion 
Maybe you can find a more comfortable replacement clasp that'll fit the s/s Zilla.

-Ted
I thought about that. I don't know if I can get a different Citizen clasp that will fit. I'd like to keep the watch all Citizen if I can.I'll ask Citizen in a post for a possible solution.


----------



## Guest

Grand Complication: 3:10am 1/21.

OK...l just woke up.. It's 3:10 here in Clarence, NY.... My watch (on my wrist)... is 2:15...........it's lost time. I'm really pissed.

The repeater says: 2:03..........the dial says 2:15. 

This is absoulety crazy...


----------



## Guest

OK... this is absolutely crazy... I need to know what to do... I plan on going to the AD, Watch World, 14150 as soon as it opens this morning. I got the watch back this past monday late afternoon from the AD. AD said that Citizen said the watch is fine and checked out.

Last night:

OK...l woke up at 3:10 am EST, here in Clarence, NY.... My watch (on my wrist)... is 2:15...........it's lost time. I'm really pissed.

The repeater says: 2:03..........the dial says 2:15.

This is absoulety crazy... I have been no where near any electromagnetic equipment either... Just normal wear.

COULD someone please call the AD and authorize a return/different watch or my money back..

Howard Feller



[email protected] said:


> Grand Complication sent into Citizen and received 6th Jan. From Watch World.
> 
> Dear Citizen Management.!!!
> 
> I wish you would please look into this... this watch lost time on me and the AD, Watch World, Tonawanda, NY 14150 sent it in for diagnostic of which it did not show any problems... But this watch DID lose 40 minutes on me... I have plenty of watches, low end and high end that have never done this.. How am I supposed to rely on this watch... don't get me wrong I absolutely love the watch, but am I really going to have to check the watch every 15 minutes. What if i get the watch back, and it does this again.? Could it be my body mechanics,,, my environment? I don't know. But other watches that I own have never failed.
> 
> In my email correspondence with Citizen they are saying take this up with the AD... The AD is saying no refund or different watch, you'll have to talk to Citizen about it.
> 
> I'm one frustrated customer. Howard
> ----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Guest

*Re: NOT A HAPPY CUSTOMER.... please respond.*

I went back this morning to watch world, 1248 N.Falls Blvd, Tonawanda, NY 14150... The AD (Mike) told me absolutely NO REFUND or other watch!

He said he needs to send it back to CITIZEN again... I am not a happy camper right now with this whole process. I'm a mid 50's professional, and i'm being treated like I AM LYING.... In fact Mike looked perturbed about this whole thing and insisted the watch was fine. I don't like this one bit. Could someone from CITIZEN please call me 716-706-9535. This is my cell phone.

Howard Feller

-----------------------------------------------------------------------



[email protected] said:


> OK... this is absolutely crazy... I need to know what to do... I plan on going to the AD, Watch World, 14150 as soon as it opens this morning. I got the watch back this past monday late afternoon from the AD. AD said that Citizen said the watch is fine and checked out.
> 
> Last night: 1/21/2010
> 
> OK...l woke up at 3:10 am EST, here in Clarence, NY.... My watch (on my wrist)... is 2:15...........it's lost time. I'm really pissed.
> 
> The repeater says: 2:03..........the dial says 2:15.
> 
> This is absoulety crazy... I have been no where near any electromagnetic equipment either... Just normal wear.
> 
> COULD someone please call the AD and authorize a return/different watch or my money back..
> 
> Howard Feller


----------



## Guest

Thanks to Citizen for a personal call from one of their representatives this afternoon... We have and understanding that I will mail the watch back and a new one will be dispatched...

|>


----------



## Combat

Thanks to citizen i have a new Grand Complication now... got it this past tuesday and it's running great so far.

Citizen's customer service is TOP NOTCH!


----------



## Combat

Well... how things change quickly... I was fine with the watch until i went to pull the crown out for daylight savings... Read below my frustration with Citizen and this watch. This is on a new purchase of a Citizen Grand Complication(hand made watch).

------------------------------------------------------------
OK... update on the grand complication as of today... The watch has worked perfect since feb 2010 when Citizen sent me a new one finally... However, when i went to make the change to day light savings time, the crown would not come out.. I could not pull it out 1 or even 2 clicks... I tried and tried... didn't work... then i gave it a little tug with my fingernail, and the whole crown came right OUT of the watch and stuck me in my forefinger. I pushed it back in, and it works now... however, holy cow... i've never had a crown come out before. i've got tags, seikos, lum-tecs, invictas... etc... now what do i do.. .is it waterproof after that came out?
So, i contacted CITIZEN... and they said, send it back but because you pulled the crown out it's going to COST YOU as the crown is NOT under warranty!..remember i bought this new in dec 2009 and supposedly this is my 3rd one. So let's see, i went back and back to the AD 5 times, payed 40.00 to send it to citizen and now they still want to gouge me....
Great ending to this isn't it? First watch didn't work it lost time and repeater out of wack. .AD probably lied to me and gave me the first watch back saying here's a new one..that one lost time too! Then back to citizen who claims there's nothing wrong with the watch after testing it, but sends me a NEW one... Everything working perfect except the crown coming out at daylight savings time change.. I thought the customer is always right, but forget that... 
This is not a cheap watch... this watch has now cost me around 1400.00 usd with the back and forth time, and shipping costs to citizen.. The AD wants nothing to do with me, and either does Citizen.
I am not a happy guys right now... my wife who also is a professional says, cut your losses and move on.
regards , howie (now combat)... was w2hef..........



Combat said:


> Thanks to citizen i have a new Grand Complication now... got it this past tuesday and it's running great so far.
> 
> Citizen's customer service is TOP NOTCH!


----------



## OnTimeGabe

I'm really not sure why this is still being discussed on this thread, since Citizen has stated that they are infrequent participants here. While I can understand your frustration with all the ongoing issues, I would think that dealing with someone at Citizen directly (possibly the person who called you before) would be more productive.

It seems to me that your AD repeatedly dropped the ball on this one, but Citizen actually did the right thing and came through with a new watch. It's unfortunate that the new one has this issue with the crown, but that's really a separate matter from the problems you had dealing with your AD getting the first one exchanged. While it's certainly understandable that you're ticked off (I would be too), I don't think Citizen is being unreasonable about the crown. They have no way of knowing whether you mistreated the watch and caused the crown to come out, or whether it was some other issue. It's likely not a major problem, but I can see why they won't commit to fixing this on their dime because they have no way of knowing what they're dealing with. If it were me, I'd bite the bullet and send the thing in to get an estimate of what the repair would cost. It's too expensive of a watch to "cut your losses" IMHO. If Citizen comes back with a steep repair bill you can cross that bridge then, but my gut tells me that it's probably not a big deal. And I would send the watch to Citizen myself, not through the dealer who you've had all the trouble with. It also couldn't hurt to put a letter in with the watch explaining all that has happened up to this point. It's been my experience that COA is very reasonable about such matters, and I've even had repairs done for free that were not supposed to be covered under warranty. I don't think it's fair to say that they're trying to "gouge" you until you get some more information.



Combat said:


> Well... how things change quickly... I was fine with the watch until i went to pull the crown out for daylight savings... Read below my frustration with Citizen and this watch. This is on a new purchase of a Citizen Grand Complication(hand made watch).
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> OK... update on the grand complication as of today... The watch has worked perfect since feb 2010 when Citizen sent me a new one finally... However, when i went to make the change to day light savings time, the crown would not come out.. I could not pull it out 1 or even 2 clicks... I tried and tried... didn't work... then i gave it a little tug with my fingernail, and the whole crown came right OUT of the watch and stuck me in my forefinger. I pushed it back in, and it works now... however, holy cow... i've never had a crown come out before. i've got tags, seikos, lum-tecs, invictas... etc... now what do i do.. .is it waterproof after that came out?
> So, i contacted CITIZEN... and they said, send it back but because you pulled the crown out it's going to COST YOU as the crown is NOT under warranty!..remember i bought this new in dec 2009 and supposedly this is my 3rd one. So let's see, i went back and back to the AD 5 times, payed 40.00 to send it to citizen and now they still want to gouge me....
> Great ending to this isn't it? First watch didn't work it lost time and repeater out of wack. .AD probably lied to me and gave me the first watch back saying here's a new one..that one lost time too! Then back to citizen who claims there's nothing wrong with the watch after testing it, but sends me a NEW one... Everything working perfect except the crown coming out at daylight savings time change.. I thought the customer is always right, but forget that...
> This is not a cheap watch... this watch has now cost me around 1400.00 usd with the back and forth time, and shipping costs to citizen.. The AD wants nothing to do with me, and either does Citizen.
> I am not a happy guys right now... my wife who also is a professional says, cut your losses and move on.
> regards , howie (now combat)... was w2hef..........


----------



## Combat

OnTimeGabe said:


> I'm really not sure why this is still being discussed on this thread, since Citizen has stated that they are infrequent participants here. While I can understand your frustration with all the ongoing issues, I would think that dealing with someone at Citizen directly (possibly the person who called you before) would be more productive.
> 
> It seems to me that your AD repeatedly dropped the ball on this one, but Citizen actually did the right thing and came through with a new watch. It's unfortunate that the new one has this issue with the crown, but that's really a separate matter from the problems you had dealing with your AD getting the first one exchanged. While it's certainly understandable that you're ticked off (I would be too), I don't think Citizen is being unreasonable about the crown. They have no way of knowing whether you mistreated the watch and caused the crown to come out, or whether it was some other issue. It's likely not a major problem, but I can see why they won't commit to fixing this on their dime because they have no way of knowing what they're dealing with. If it were me, I'd bite the bullet and send the thing in to get an estimate of what the repair would cost. It's too expensive of a watch to "cut your losses" IMHO. If Citizen comes back with a steep repair bill you can cross that bridge then, but my gut tells me that it's probably not a big deal. And I would send the watch to Citizen myself, not through the dealer who you've had all the trouble with. It also couldn't hurt to put a letter in with the watch explaining all that has happened up to this point. It's been my experience that COA is very reasonable about such matters, and I've even had repairs done for free that were not supposed to be covered under warranty. I don't think it's fair to say that they're trying to "gouge" you until you get some more information.


Gabe, thank your for your comments... Certainly this has been discussed enough here and will not be discussed anymore... I dropped a lot of money for this watch... Considering what I've been through with it, and the fact that it is only 3 months old, CITIZEN should not be charging me any money to fix it... it cost 25-40 just to ship it insure to CA.. And I've already been back and forth the the AD 5 times, and spent $40. already sending it... And WHEN does a crown come out of a watch... You can see my list of watches, never has that happened.

This will be my last post here.

Oh, and by the way, I've been dealing with Phil at Citizen directly all this time... His stance on paying for the repairs is what has me furious.


----------



## AdamR

Hi,

I have sort of a random question about a watch I just bought.
It is an Air Diver Eco Drive Promaster PMX56-2811.
This watch used to be made and labeled with "Duratect".
The newer watches are the same except the back of the case no longer says "Duratect". I was told that Citizen did not want to label this watch with the Duractect label any longer since the bezel was aluminium, but that the rest of the watch was still Duratect coated.
Could you please confirm?

Thanks for your presence on this forum!
My first watch was a Citizen when I was 15 & free diving and I have been a Citizen man since!

Adam



citizenwatchco said:


> Thank you for allowing us to participate in your forum. We appreciate the opportunity.
> 
> We are however receiving an increasing number of "PM's" with product or other questions. While certainly this is a viable method of contact, it may take us some time to respond as our participation varies from consistent to very sporadic at best. For that reason, we recommend you direct your questions to us through our email address at:
> 
> *customerservice_usATcitizenwatch.com *
> _(please replace the "*AT*" with "*@*". We posted the address in this fashion to minimize search engines picking our email address up for spammers)_
> 
> We realize that many of you purchase product for distribution outside the United States. While we do our best to answer your questions regarding this product, we simply do not have much of the requested information available for this type of product. For that reason, you may be better served to contact a service center in the market for which the product was intended. For a complete listing of worldwide Authorized Service Centers, please visit:
> 
> http://www.citizenwatch.jp/network/index.html
> 
> For a listing of worldwide websites, please visit:
> 
> http://www.citizenwatch.jp/
> 
> For setting instructions in a variety of languages, please visit:
> http://www.citizenwatch.jp/support/default.htm
> 
> Again, thank you for allowing us to participate in your forum.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Customer Service
> Citizen Watch Company of America


----------



## Yitty

FYI - I contacted COA today via email and was responded back to in 5 minutes. Warranty questions answered, and found out this bit of info that might be helpful (forgive me if this is common knowledge).....

"... the warranty will only apply if it is purchased from an authorized dealer. As such, if you purchase the watch from an individual secondhand, the warranty will not apply."


----------



## Mr Sandman

*







Citizen Battery Problem - Help!! *

I was recently offered an old Citizen Promaster model number *AL0004-03E*. It was very cheap but I was told it had sat in a drawer for years and wasn't working. I thought it was probably just a dead battery so I bought the watch. I popped into the local watch shop for a battery and the shop assistant opened it up to find there was no battery in it so couldn't fit an exact replacement without a reference number.

This is the same watch CITIZEN Aqualand Promaster Analog Depth meter AL0004-03E 200 m diver watch NSN 6645-99-219-3069 RARE  markhitcom 

Could you tell me which battery fits this watch.

Thanks in advance.​


----------



## Mr Sandman

*







Citizen Battery Problem - Help!! *
I was recently offered an old Citizen Promaster model number *AL0004-03E*. It was very cheap but I was told it had sat in a drawer for years and wasn't working. I thought it was probably just a dead battery so I bought the watch. I popped into the local watch shop for a battery and the shop assistant opened it up to find there was no battery in it so couldn't fit an exact replacement without a reference number.

This is the same watch CITIZEN Aqualand Promaster Analog Depth meter AL0004-03E 200 m diver watch NSN 6645-99-219-3069 RARE  markhitcom 

Could you tell me which battery fits this watch.

Thanks in advance.​


----------



## watchman19

Thank you,


----------



## steed68

Umm not for nothing but aren't you suppose to screw down the crown of a waterproof
watch instead of pulling it?


----------



## Der Biermeister

steed68 said:


> Umm not for nothing but aren't you suppose to screw down the crown of a waterproof
> watch instead of pulling it?


On the Grand Complication, the crown pulls out -- 2 positions.


----------



## mag1119

Just my two cents worth: I bought a 3RD GEN Skyhawk after being so impressed with my 2ND GEN Skyhawk. For some reason it was just changing time (analog time, digital was spot-on) by itself, ranging from a little slow (1-2 minutes) to running hours faster at a time. No, it had nothing to do with the A-T, that worked, reset, and functioned manually with no issues. Sometimes it would do it right away, other times it would keep perfect time for days. I live in the Atlanta area and was pleased to find the Citizen Regional Service Center was within driving distance and I could drop it off. Drove over, and the manager, Mitch was gracious and helpful to a fault.! We talked watches for nearly an hour, and he was astounded to learn of my plight. He actually kind laughed at me with that "poor fellow" look as we tried to figure what the deal was. Left the watch, and then remembered some other funky stuff it was doing and called Mitch back. He told me he was doing observation on the watch and he saw it make the movement with his own two eyes. I had never SEEN the watch move, I just would notice that it had. He in turn reported this to COA, and they asked for the watch to be shipped there. When I learned this, I had mixed emotions. I KNEW the watch was in the right place to be repaired but worried about the time frame since I bought the watch to wear and did not wish to be without it for too long. Within a matter of DAYS, COA contacted me and informed me the watch was serviced, repaired and that the movement was completely swapped out and was now running fine. It will be returned to me tomorrow, which makes this whole episode a whopping 2-3 weeks total.! I am impressed because I have waited longer than that just to have a watch inspected and cleaned by competent local professionals. Thank you, COA.! Love my Skyhawks.!


----------



## orlenz

I have a bit of a problem, I was out shopping and did not have my reading glasses with me, ran across an eco-drive that I liked at a jewelry store, I went ahead and bought it, when I got home i noticed that the band was missing a pin between a couple of links, I took it back to exchange it on my way home from work the following day, they refused to exchange it and told me all sales are final.
Okay, I know not to ever support that shop again, anyway i took it to another jeweler and they repaired the band for me.

Now I am having a problem with the Chrono not re-setting to zero, I go thought the procedure and set it back to zero, but within a few hours it is off again 

I have always had good luck with citizen in the past, I have a feeling that the store sold me a used or returned watch. is there anyway to tell if this was a used watch? 

I contacted Citizen and got all the directions to mail it back, but man on top of everything else now I have to pay to send this thing in UPS?


----------



## orlenz

guess they dont monitor this site anymore, oh well


----------



## GreenHex

They may or may not monitor this site, but COA's service is faultless. I emailed them for some parts for my Promaster, and got a reply within a few hours (I live on the other side of world)... and they were prompt in dispatching the required parts too, despite the complication(s) of having to export the parts from the US.


----------



## Kurt Behm

*Thanks .............*

and maybe you could be of some help. I am a longtime Citizen supporter who has just
bought both models (black and Steel) of the Citizen Proximity Bluetooth Watch.

They both connect (Pair) initially and then immediately lose the connection and then no matter
what I do will not reconnect. The scan button just spins and spins as if its looking for
the Watch.

I've gone through every instruction manual and worked directly with the dealer and all
of the tries and fixes haven't worked. I know you're experiencing problems with this model,
but if you can shed any light on how to get them to work it would be appreciated.

Right now, it's just an interesting concept that FAILS totally upon execution.

Thank you

Kurt Behm


----------



## Lemper

orlenz said:


> guess they dont monitor this site anymore, oh well


Yeah, looks like they left.


----------



## Haqnut

Just a reminder to those that need to resolve issues with COA. The quickest and evidently only means of contacting them is laid out below. PM or posting on this forum will likely be a waste of time. *Email them*! Good luck.



citizenwatchco said:


> Thank you for allowing us to participate in your forum. We appreciate the opportunity.
> 
> We are however receiving an increasing number of "PM's" with product or other questions. While certainly this is a viable method of contact, it may take us some time to respond as our participation varies from consistent to very sporadic at best. For that reason, we recommend you direct your questions to us through our email address at:
> 
> *customerservice_usATcitizenwatch.com *
> _(please replace the "*AT*" with "*@*". We posted the address in this fashion to minimize search engines picking our email address up for spammers)_
> 
> We realize that many of you purchase product for distribution outside the United States. While we do our best to answer your questions regarding this product, we simply do not have much of the requested information available for this type of product. For that reason, you may be better served to contact a service center in the market for which the product was intended. For a complete listing of worldwide Authorized Service Centers, please visit:
> 
> CITIZEN WATCH Global Network | Service & Support | World Wide Service Network
> 
> For a listing of worldwide websites, please visit:
> 
> CITIZEN WATCH Global Network
> 
> For setting instructions in a variety of languages, please visit:
> CITIZEN WATCH Global Network | Service & Support | Setting Instruction
> 
> Again, thank you for allowing us to participate in your forum.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Customer Service
> Citizen Watch Company of America


----------



## fdhfghfg

You guys rock. Very thankful for your helpful participation here.


----------



## fdgsfds

You guys rock. Very thankful for your helpful participation here.


----------



## Dwsjr50

Yes appreciate your support.


----------



## OmarShablotnik

I need an email address to contact Citizen of Japan. I have a JDM model that I need a couple of parts for, and I am unable to order them through Citizen USA.

When I was talking to the fellow on the phone (ordering other parts at Citizen USA) - all he could give me was the Citizenwatch.jp web address.

Please help - I need to send an email inquiry (I don't read/speak Japanese, and the forms don't translate correctly, and I can't get one filled out in a way where it will accept the submittal.)

Again, I need an email address.

Thanks!


----------



## timeco

OmarShablotnik said:


> I need an email address to contact Citizen of Japan. I have a JDM model that I need a couple of parts for, and I am unable to order them through Citizen USA.
> 
> When I was talking to the fellow on the phone (ordering other parts at Citizen USA) - all he could give me was the Citizenwatch.jp web address.
> 
> Please help - I need to send an email inquiry (I don't read/speak Japanese, and the forms don't translate correctly, and I can't get one filled out in a way where it will accept the submittal.)
> 
> Again, I need an email address.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello,

I can get genuine Seiko and Citizen parts. Message me your case number and what parts you need. Thanks.


----------



## cary9719

I just read on Ablogtowatch site about the new satellite wave F150. Any word when it will be for sale and the price? Also the picture showed just the stainless steel version. Will there be any other versions? Looking forward to buying F150 and your reply.


----------



## Tickstart

Why is this a sticky, this is retarded.


----------



## simpletreasures

Tickstart said:


> Why is this a sticky, this is retarded.


Agreed... So far everything I've checked under most of the "sticky's" I get the very helpful "Oops, that page doesn't exist" message.


----------

